# Feierabendtouren um Bendorf



## Dijital (23. August 2004)

Hi!

Wer hat den ab und an mal Spaß an Feierabendtouren rund um Bendorf ? Bisher habe ich Abends um die 30 km gefahren und würde es auch gerne bei der Größenordnung belassen (wenns ne geile Tour ist auch gerne ne Ecke mehr aber zweistellig sollte es schon bleiben   ). Wo es genau hingeht ist mir gleich, denke mal das man sich gegenseitig noch ein paar Trails und Wege zeigen kann (Brexbachtal oder der Wald zwischen Höhr und Vallendar bietet sich da an).

Leider habe ich kein Fahrrad-Transportfähiges-Auto, weshalb ich eben Leute aus Bendorf suche, damit man sich dort irgendwo treffen kann (Kirchplatz ?). Außerdem sind die Touren auch nicht so prall das es sich lohnt von irgendwo mit dem Auto nach Bendorf zu kommen und es sollen eben auch Feierabendtouren bleiben.

Meine technischen Fähigkeiten würde ich mal im Anfängerbereich ansiedeln was auch ungefähr meinem Equipment entspricht (Rahmen: Kinesis (HT)/ Gabel: Psylo / Bremse: HS33 / Schaltung: XT)

Leider bleibt mir in diesem Jahr nur noch der Rest vom August und der September um in Bendorf zu fahren, danach bin ich für 5 Monate in Kiel (*heul* keine Berge *heul*).

Also, würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde.

So long, 
Andreas


----------



## dave (24. August 2004)

hallo andreas,

ich komme aus höhr und fahre für 'ne schnelle feierabendrunde auch immer ins brexbachtal. dann werden es eigentlich höchstens 40 km oder so.

aber was soll das heißen, die touren wären für die anfahrt mit dem auto nicht so prall?!    bin erst gestern eine runde mit zweien gefahren, wobei der eine aus KO und der andere extra aus welschneudorf kam. ich kenne weit und breit auch keine runde von 25 km auf denen man so viele schöne trails mitnehmen kann, wie bei einer kombinierten brex-/saynbachtal-tour! 
also z. b., start wanderparkplatz brexbachtal ortsausgang höhr - single vom sängerplatz - kaiserstuhl - römerturm - patenweg - abfahrt zur johanna-brücke - dh durch sayner schweiz - floriansweg - meisenhof - trimm dich pfad - wanderparkplatz. 

ich hab' übrigens auch ein kinesis ht und bin super zufrieden   

wann fährste denn das nächste mal?

tschö
dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijital (25. August 2004)

Hi Dave!

Ja, sicher sind die Touren im Brexbachtal ne tolle Sache aber wenn nur eben mal ne Runde drehen will, lohnt es sich meistens nicht das Rad halb zu zerlegen, hin zu fahren und das Rad wieder aufzubauen. Und auf dem Rückweg nochmal das Ganze. 

Die von Dir vorgschlagene Tour liest sich doch schonmal ganz gut. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich morgen (Donnerstag, 26.8.) mal wieder losradeln. Der Sängerplatz ist mir ein Begriff und wenn du die Tage so ne Feierabendtour fährst, könnten wir ja von dort starten. Normalerweise fahre ich gegen 18.00 Uhr los.

Meine E-Mail-Adresse findest du im Profil oder wenn du ICQ nutzt, steht da auch irgendwo die Nummer. Bevor ich morgen losfahre schaue ich nochmal da rein. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dave (25. August 2004)

n'abend andreas,

abhängig von der tropfengröße wäre ich auch irgendwann nach 18 uhr zur stelle! ansonsten arbeite ich aber lieber, um bei schönem wetter wieder mehr zeit zu haben. 
wie lange brauchste denn bis zum sängerplatz? wann sollten wir uns treffen?

die abfahrt durch die sayner schweiz werden wir uns übrigens vielleicht doch besser für trockenere tage aufsparen. der glatte schiefer dort hatte rockyalex und mir erst letzte woche eine nette lektion erteilt 

cu 
dave


----------



## strahlemann85 (31. August 2004)

Guten Tag,

wo fahrt ihr denn so immer, ich wohne in Sayn und bin auch öfters mal unterwegs. Meistens dann nur kurz tripps um die 20km, mehr schaff ich auch, würd mich gern anschließen.


----------



## Dijital (31. August 2004)

Hi!

Also Dave und ich sind am vergangenen Donnerstag ne Tour durchs Brexbachtal gefahren und das hat schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn Dave etwas unterfordert war, wars ne echt nette Tour.

Ich habe mich auf 2 oder 3 Touren pro Woche (meist 1x richtig Dreck und einmal/zweimal weniger Dreck) eingeschossen und würde vorschlagen das ich dir mal per PM meine Tel.-Nummer zukommen lasse. Dann können wir das mal kurzfristig ausmachen oder evtl mal die Last-Minute-Biking-Funktion nutzen.

Diese Woche soll ab Mittwoch das Wetter wieder besser werden und da lässt sich bestimmt noch ne Tour fahren. 

Schaut also mal ab und an in die Last-Minute-Biking-Sache oder wir telefonieren mal.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## strahlemann85 (31. August 2004)

ich hab in den terminkalender die single trail tour mal reingescbrieben für samstag, ich kenn die allerdings noch net.


----------



## dave (31. August 2004)

am donnerstag oder freitag werd' ich wohl auch noch mal so eine runde wie letztes mal drehen. bin seither nur auf der straße unterwegs gewesen und brauche mal wieder ein wenig abwechslung! 
wie schaut's denn bei euch die tage aus? am samstag fahre ich halt lieber mit den koblenzern eine größere tour. 

@dijital: warst du schon heimlich üben?  aber wie gesagt ... dafür, dass du erst anfang dieses jahres mit biken begonnen hast ...


----------



## strahlemann85 (1. September 2004)

Hmm, Freitag Nachmittag wär geil, ich denke ich hab ab halb 2 Feierabend. Würd gern mitfahrn.


----------



## dave (1. September 2004)

Cool, wie wär's mit 15 Uhr am Sängerplatz? Weißt Du wo der ist? Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen, aber von dort könnten wir gleich zwei nette Singles mitnehmen.


----------



## strahlemann85 (1. September 2004)

15 Uhr, ich denke das Geht klar, sicher kenn ich den Sängerplatz, dann kann ich da ja auch parken. Wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (1. September 2004)

Wenn am Freitag das Wetter stimmt, würde ich, wenn es genehm ist, auch mitfahren. Dave hat sicher noch paar Touren in der Gegend auf Lager, die ich nicht kenne  

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## dave (1. September 2004)

> Wenn am Freitag das Wetter stimmt, würde ich, wenn es genehm ist, auch mitfahren. Dave hat sicher noch paar Touren in der Gegend auf Lager, die ich nicht kenne



Ja super! Sollte es etwa doch noch mit unserem Date klappen?! 
Rockyalex wird vielleicht auch noch mit jemanden aus Neuwied kommen. Wir kriegen wohl noch eine richtig schöne Gruppe hin. Und das Wetter scheint auch zu passen!


----------



## sulibats (1. September 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Ja super! Sollte es etwa doch noch mit unserem Date klappen?!
> Rockyalex wird vielleicht auch noch mit jemanden aus Neuwied kommen. Wir kriegen wohl noch eine richtig schöne Gruppe hin. Und das Wetter scheint auch zu passen!


Ja, morgen ist keine Party in Sicht, die mich einschließlich des folgenden Tages ausschaltet


----------



## strahlemann85 (2. September 2004)

Sauber, es sind 30 Grad gemeldet, da mach ich mir glaub ich den Camelbak fertisch.


----------



## whizzkaz (2. September 2004)

Moinsen!

Also steht 15h morgen?

Wo genau ist der Platz, wo ihr euch trefft?

@Dave: vielleicht kannste mir ja mal wieder ne Karte mailen ?!   


bis denne, Whizzkaz a.k.a Daniel


----------



## strahlemann85 (2. September 2004)

15 Uhr am Sängerplatz, in Höhr bei Rastal richtung Grenzau abbiegen, dann hinter der Unterführung links abbiegen auf einen Feldweg, der 2. Weg rechts müsste der Weg zum Sängerplatz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (2. September 2004)

Ist das die Unterführung zwischen dem Parkplatz und dem Rastal-Werk sozusagen? Da geht ne Straße rechts rein und da kommt auch ne Unterführung. Sängerplatz sagt mir nämlich nix


----------



## dave (2. September 2004)

> st das die Unterführung zwischen dem Parkplatz und dem Rastal-Werk sozusagen?



Ja, die isses! Wie wär's wenn wir uns einfach an dem Parkplatz treffen? Ist für die Ortsunkundigen wahrscheinlich ein wenig einfacher.

@Daniel: 
Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du diesmal über die A48 kommst, bei Höhr-Grenzhausen abfährst und dich am Kreisel rechts Richtung Bendorf hälst. Am Ende der Rastal-Werke geht es rechts runter nach Grenzau. Hier biegst Du ab und fährst direkt wieder links auf den Parkplatz an der Ecke. Ist ganz einfach! 
Aber Alex will ja auch mitkommen. Wenn Du ihn mitnehmen würdest, könnte er Dich führen. Er kennt sich ja schon besser aus in der Gegend.


----------



## strahlemann85 (2. September 2004)

Wo treffen wir uns denn nun? Welchen Parkplatz meint ihr denn da? Man könnte sich auch an dem Parkplatz gegenüber von Rastal treffen, quasi an der Kreuzung da. Den findet jeder denke ich.


----------



## sulibats (2. September 2004)

Das ist ja Dave`s Vorschlag, denke ich


----------



## dave (3. September 2004)

Genau!  Dann war die Karte wohl umsonst ...


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. September 2004)

Bin mit Daniel um drei auf dem Parkplatz.
Camelback und Plastik ist auch dabei.

Alex


----------



## Dijital (3. September 2004)

Morgen !

Leider schaffe ich es nicht bis 15 Uhr. Schade eigentlich, denn wenn sich nun doch ein paar Leute aus der näheren Umgebung gefunden haben, wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Aber ich bin wohl bis zum späten Nachmittag unterwegs, so das auch ein Verschieben nichts gebracht hätte.

Dann wünsch ich euch mal ne gute Fahrt und fahrt euch nicht die Knochen platt ! Denn nächste Woche werde ich mich mal wieder hier wegen ner Feierabentour melden und dann will ich nicht nur Invaliden vorfinden   

HAUT REIN !
Andreas


----------



## dave (4. September 2004)

Hat echt Spass gemacht gestern. Werd das nächste mal auch 'nen richtign Ersatzschlauch mitnehmen! 
Strahlemanns Aktion am Kaiserstuhl und Nicos gerissener Drop am Römerturm werden mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## strahlemann85 (4. September 2004)

Ohhhhhhja, die aktion wird mir auch in erinnerung bleiben, jedenfalls solang bis die schürfwunden wieder wech sind


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey Jungs komme aus bendorf und hätte mal bock mit euch mitzufahren. Im mom hab ich nochn Cube Acid aber in 2 wochen en neues Bigi das mal eingesaut werden müsste  also ausdauer hab ich net so ich steh auch eher auf viel matsch und technik oder downhill strecken wie z.B. Römerturm oder Schützenhaus  könnt mich ja mal priv anschreiben wenn ihr wieder was plant. In diesem Sinne, Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

